# Blood near anus



## Erik_Julius (Aug 18, 2009)

I looked through the posts here and didnt find anything about what I am seeing on Julius. Julius is actually a female hedgehog, (named before we knew his sex), and this evening I noticed a ring of blood circling her genital region actually discluding the anus. Do female hedgehogs menstrate, or what am I seeing? Do I have reason to be concerned?

Julius did not seem impressed with my inspection of the area, so I am a bit worried. He usually doesnt react so strongly to my laying him on his back.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgies do not menstruate, so seeing blood is definitely something to be concerned about. 

Unless you can find a cut or abrasion on your hedgie's skin near that area that would explain the blood, I'd bring her to a vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Any time you see blood on or around the genitalia it is time for a veterinary visit. Blood coming from the vaginal area could be from a UTI or from a uterine problem. You may be looking at a round of antibiotics to clear up a bacterial infection or possibly a spay.

Good luck with her.


----------

